# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva

## Bruno Cillóniz

El primer y más grande proyecto de erradicación de la mosca de la fruta en la ceja de selva, con una inversión de 25 millones de nuevos soles, inició oficialmente ayer el distrito de Echarate en Cusco con la finalidad de recuperar el 60% de la producción frutícola de estas zonas que se perdía por la acción devastadora de la plaga, además de certificar sus productos y garantizarles un mercado sostenible a futuro, manifestó alcalde de ese distrito, Elio Pro Herrera.   _Alcalde de Echarate, Elio Pro Herrera_ 
El ambicioso programa Proyecto de Inversión Pública para el Control de la Mosca de la Fruta en Ceja de Selva cubrirá aproximadamente 43 mil hectáreas, es decir el 92% de toda el área cultivable de los distritos de Echarate, Kiteni, Ivochote, Palma Real y kepashiato,  beneficiará  a más de 3,600  familias.  
Erradicar la mosca de la fruta en estas zonas permitirá garantizar un mercado para la producción que se obtendrá como resultado de los proyectos de mejoramiento de cítricos, plátano, palta, café y cacao, que se vienen ejecutando, por más de S/ 100 millones de nuevos soles, desde 2007 al 2009, y  proyecta una inversión de 200 millones de soles al 2010, informó el gerente de Desarrollo Económico de la comuna, Danilo Luza Peso.  *Con soporte de SENASA* 
Este proyecto será el primero y más grande de su género  que se haya realizado en la selva peruana, cuya magnitud ha ameritado su integración al  Plan Nacional de la Mosca de la Fruta que promueve el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria SENASA. 
El plan se inició con la colocación de tramperas en la Zonal de Echarate, como parte de una primera etapa, en la que se está invirtiendo  5 millones 776 mil 285 nuevos soles para 1,352 familias beneficiarias. Para la siguiente  semana se tiene prevista la ejecución del proyecto en la Zonal de Kiteni, con una inversión de 5 millones 870 mil 926 nuevos soles para 560 familias beneficiarias. Posteriormente se hará lo propio con otras tres zonales. 
En el plan a ejecutarse se tiene previsto aplicar tramperas tipo Mc Phall y tipo Jackson además de unas 100 mil tramperas artesanales. Contempla además el desarrollo de  1,200 talleres, pasantías a Arequipa, Moquegua, Piura y la sensibilización de comerciantes y pasajeros.  
Asimismo incluye la implementación de estrategias de control integrado y biológico para reducir al mínimo, la población de la mosca de la fruta y más adelante lograr el control absoluto. 
El ing. Luis Campos, responsable del proyecto, precisó a AgroNegociosPerú que otro factor importante para la sostenibilidad del mismo es la capacitación de los productores, para que en el futuro puedan continuar desarrollándolo por si mismos prescindiendo de ayuda técnica. 
Este proyecto se complementa con la creación de vías de comunicación que el gobierno local está ejecutando y que  permitirá a los productores acceder rápidamente a los mercados, manifestó el gerente de Desarrollo Económico.Temas similares: Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta Artículo: Ransa invierte US$ 3 millones para mejorar comercio de alimentos entre selva, sierra y costa Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año

----------

